# need lumia 925 windows 10 FFU package



## ARDV (Jan 19, 2017)

hello

is there A windows 10 FFU package for lumia 925 that i cant flash via Windows device recovery tool?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 19, 2017)

no W10M ffu or x20, x30 and x40 devices...

if you want flash custom ROM check here
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/th2-restone-windows-10-custom-roms-t3440144
http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-308...dowsmania-v1-redstone-10-0-14393-189-a-31427/


----------



## ARDV (Jan 19, 2017)

dxdy said:


> no W10M ffu or x20, x30 and x40 devices...
> 
> if you want flash custom ROM check here
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/th2-restone-windows-10-custom-roms-t3440144
> http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-308...dowsmania-v1-redstone-10-0-14393-189-a-31427/

Click to collapse



can't find a windows 10 rom for lumia 925.
i tried lot of times with Insider app, many factory reset and reboots, but the updater app still can't find win 10.
i've attached 2 screenshots, the first i took when i restarted my phone from the version 8 to 8.1, it tells me that i will get the update, but i waited hours and i got nothing.
the second one shows the Windows insider error i get (i've already choosed fst insider).
in the upadater app, i t telss me that my phone is up to date.


----------



## dxdy (Jan 19, 2017)

ARDV said:


> can't find a windows 10 rom for lumia 925.

Click to collapse



because not exist....

i give you custom ROM for 925

use WP Internals to unlock bootloader and flash custom ROM


----------



## ARDV (Jan 20, 2017)

dxdy said:


> no W10M ffu or x20, x30 and x40 devices...
> 
> if you want flash custom ROM check here
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/th2-restone-windows-10-custom-roms-t3440144
> http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-308...dowsmania-v1-redstone-10-0-14393-189-a-31427/

Click to collapse



in that forum, there is redstone 1 and redstone 2, and the link you gave me is for redstone 1, so do you advise that i use redstone 1 rather than rdstn 2? or i use the newest one better (i hope that it wont damage the phone, because some ppl are saying that win 10 on the unsupported phones can cause problmes in the phone hardware).
and is the method of flashing custom rom is risky?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 20, 2017)

ARDV said:


> in that forum, there is redstone 1 and redstone 2, and the link you gave me is for redstone 1, so do you advise that i use redstone 1 rather than rdstn 2? or i use the newest one better (i hope that it wont damage the phone, because some ppl are saying that win 10 on the unsupported phones can cause problmes in the phone hardware).
> and is the method of flashing custom rom is risky?

Click to collapse



redstone 1 is official released
redstone 2 is insider testing version, still full of bugs

i give you RS1 because is recommended to use and have less problems and bugs than RS2


----------



## ARDV (Jan 20, 2017)

dxdy said:


> redstone 1 is official released
> redstone 2 is insider testing version, still full of bugs
> 
> i give you RS1 because is recommended to use and have less problems and bugs than RS2

Click to collapse



thank you,
i'll try to install the redstone 1 so,
and if there is a list of current bugs in redstone 1 it will be good.


----------



## davzarco (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi dxdy can you please give me the Rom for Lumia 925? Thank you

Inviato dal mio MI 5s Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dxdy (Jan 20, 2017)

read #2


----------



## ARDV (Jan 25, 2017)

is there a difference between RM892 rom and RM910 rom?


----------



## ARDV (Jan 25, 2017)

i used the WPinternals like shown in that thread, but after unlocking the bootloader and flashing the win10 readstone1 rom, the phone stuck in booting, i tried the power button withth e volume down, then volume up, the phone get me in a specefic mode, where a setting icons is shown, i found in device manager: qualcomm msm device.
and when rebooting, i get: bootmgr for about 3 seconds in the device manager, and then it disappaears.
i tried both Windows Device Recovery Tool and wpinternals, but i cant boot the phone.
what to do?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 25, 2017)

hold volume down when turn on device.
when show exclamation mark, press:
Volume Up -> Volume Down -> Power button -> Volume Down.


----------



## ARDV (Jan 25, 2017)

dxdy said:


> hold volume down when turn on device.
> when show exclamation mark, press:
> Volume Up -> Volume Down -> Power button -> Volume Down.

Click to collapse



after several tests i could restore it by Windows Device Recovery Tool to the old version.
so, i will give it another try next days.


----------



## ARDV (Jan 28, 2017)

After unlocking the bootloader (winth Wpinternals), and flashing the custom rom, the phone stucks in: Nokia, and the wpinternals says: Rebooting phone to Normal mode.
i tried power button + volume down, but it return to the same situation.


----------



## ARDV (Jan 28, 2017)

when i open Windows Device Recovery Tool it does not detect the phone version (it should be windows 10).
the phone is not booting, and i don't want to back to the older version again.
help please.


edit:
can i flash an rm 892 rom while my phone is rm 910 ?
http://www.windowsmania.pl/romy-308/[lumia-925][stock-rom][cyan]-3051-50009-1447-0001-z-pl-17336/

my big problem with the current version (8.1) is the screen brightness, it hurts my eyes.


----------

